
Microsoft Admits Defeat, Tries Antitrust Tactic Against Google - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/142124/irony-squared-microsoft-tries-antitrust-tactic-against-google
======
RiderOfGiraffes
For reference, other takes on this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391675>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391424>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391237>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390721>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390430>

